# FNA talk me through it



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

The more I think about biopsy, the more nervous I am getting. I know the chances are high that I won't even be able to get it done since we have to wait for in range numbers, but it really makes me nervous having this nodule and not knowing if its cancer.

Anyone had FNA done? What can I expect.....think if when I do the next blood draw on the 20th the numbers are in range enough, I'll ask my GP for some valium. Needles and I are not friends:sad0049:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

He asked me to lie back on the table. Then he swabbed the area on the left side with alcohol. Then he said, breath normal but don't swallow. Then one, two, three, four, five passes and it was done. I felt the first one, did not feel the others. And when I say "felt" I mean there was a slight stinging sensation, possibly a slight, slight pinch, and that was it. It was over in approximately 5 seconds. I held a small piece of gauze on my neck, he checked to make sure there was no blood, and I hopped off the table and left. 

Of all the things I've experienced in this process, this was by far the easiest.

Keep in mind the needle is TEENY. Nothing like they use for shots etc.

My u/s hut much worse, because they have to squish the area and it was inflamed and unhappy. If you need u/s guidance, you may find it a bit more uncomfortable and it may take longer, but not much.

I took a couple of advil later on that night, as my neck felt a little sore...almost a throbbing like sensation, but the advil took care of it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine was ultrasound-guided, and probably took about 30 minutes, mainly because there was also a pathologist in the room, and each time they took a sample, he would look at it under the microscope to see if it was adequate. They ended up taking 5 samples, I believe...pretty much just like what joplin described.

It's not bad. Did it hurt? Yes, a little...but nothing to agonize over. If you agonize, it will only make it worse. The less you worry, the better it will be!


----------



## Mbend (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi minli! I am not a needle person either and before my biopsy I was a bit freaked out too. Now that I have been though it...it's not so bad.

Joplin1975 describes it well. To add a little though, I had the ultrasound guided FNA and they gave me lidocaine to numb the area. The worst part was the pressure that I felt not the needles. The neck was a little sore after and I had a little difficulty with my voice but there are a lot worse things then this procedure. Best advice I can give you...listen to what the doctor wants you to do, do it and you will be done before you know it.

Good luck and I believe you will do great! Please let us know how you make out. Hugs


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you all

I know it won't be US guided and no shot, they use a spray to numb the skin. I guess the "good" thing about this sucker is it is quite noticeable at 3cm, endo went straight for it when I let her know it existed.

I told my husband I was worried about it and he laughed at me. He said if I could get through an amniocentesis while in labor, I could get through this. Makes me remember why I keep him around....lol


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

oh...serisouly...I have to agree with your husband. I've never experienced labor, but I imagine the FNA is not even in the same ballpark, pain-wise!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, goodness, yes! The FNA, if you don't have U/S guidance (mine was easy to see too!), is really quick and easy. I can't imagine it is anything like an amnio! I didn't get lidocaine or the numbing spay and, really, it was fine. And I'm a total wimp!


----------



## Mbend (Oct 17, 2012)

Good grief! Then this will be a walk in the park for you! I haven't experienced labor either but have lots of family/friends that have....this will be nothing compared to that. 

Don't think about the needles and you will be fine.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had 2 FNA 2 years apart. Mine were both ultrasound guided. The DR took 7 needles full. The area was numbed with a shot and it really wasn't all that bad. I had minimal soreness after the first but had lots of bruising after the second. But all in all it really wasn't a big deal.

Ann


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Honestly I was in such a panic when I had the amnio, went into severe toxemia which triggered labor at the start of my 7th month, that I didn't even feel it. Amazing what adrenaline can do isn't it?


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Just a quick update, the radiation and aggressive methimazole dose worked and my numbers are close enough in range that my endo feels safe doing the biopsy at my appointment Monday.

I am just going to breathe as best I can and try not to fixate too much while waiting for Monday to come. I am just so relived I will finally know soon. It has been too long not knowing!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck, mini! Just think of the relief you'll feel once it's all over!


----------



## Mbend (Oct 17, 2012)

Good luck Minli! Do your best not to think about it and it will be over before you know it! We will all be thinking of you and please let us know how you make out.


----------

